# Advice offered for overseas students working in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Many international students in Australia who get part time or casual jobs when they're studying are being advised to make sure they are aware of their employment and visa rights. The Fair Work Ombudsman has issued advice so that overseas students understand their entitlements. It points out that students are entitled to minimum pay and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Advice offered for overseas students working in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

The sad part is that many students don't even know about the existence of Fair Work Ombudsman. Also, for them it is a matter of survival and reporting any of their employees (who are usually other immigrants just like them) to FWO may have dire consequences in a long term.


----------

